# Scared to go abroad



## Alistair (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi. I'm Alistair and have just joined as a full member. I've been enjoying my amazing Chausson 610 for 18 months now, travelling round Scotland, the Lake District, and to Dorset and the Suffolk coast. I'd like to venture abroad but as it's just me and my dog, I'm a bit apprehensive. Are there any single dog owners who have ventured to the Continent, and can offer any advice/encouragement or even company for a trip to France or Gemany in September 2017? One dilemma I haven't yet settled would be which crossing - with a dog it can't be a long crossing, but I'd prefer to avoid the Dover crossings due to the potential problems in Calais. Any advice would be gratefully received. A:dog:


----------



## The laird (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi welcome and enjoy,somebody will pass on great advice to you soon who possibly were in the same situation as you are


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 25, 2016)

First of all... welcome :wave:

I still feel exactly the same about heading to the continent alone but I've  discovered there are plenty of singles on WC who venture abroad in  pairs or small groups. Heaps of members have dogs too. Might not be a bad idea to go to a few meets and get to  know more people, then you might find a travel buddy or two that you'd be happy to team up with next year.


----------



## SimonM (Nov 25, 2016)

I've been abroad twice so far with 2 dogs (and wife) and found it so easy it was a no brainier how to go again. Each time we've used the Chunnel, arrive early, get offered an earlier train and you can be over t'other side walking the dog on French soil in an hour or so.

For me I'd never consider a ferry again as the train really does take the strain.

Get the pooch a passport and just go for it, it's a lot easier to MH over there than over here


----------



## Asterix (Nov 25, 2016)

I felt the same way last year before I drove down to Portugal,never having driven on the right I found it quite daunting,but after I got the first roundabout under my belt,my confidence came back. Down in Spain now with the mutt,he loves stopping in a new place everyday....as for crossing I used Calais last year with no problem but went back via Cherbourg and Poole,you are allowed to visit pooch in van at about half time so they're only on their own for about 2 hours. I try not to use tolls as I find its a nightmare having to leap out and run around to pay when there's a load of cars behind,other than that the driving is much easier than the UK,better roads and far less traffic. Don't over think it,really its just driving and (hopefully) you can do that.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 25, 2016)

Welcome 

I have spent the past three Winters with my dogs in the south of France. As others have said there is no need to be apprehensive about travelling abroad on your own.

Have a look at this thread:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/57655-solo-motorhomers.html?highlight=solo

I have joined up and you will be able to keep in touch with others in our situation who are travelling alone both here and in Europe.

I have used the Tunnel for the crossing on all but one occasion so that I can stay with the dogs. That is undoubtedly the easiest, if not cheapest, option. I booked after Midnight tickets to reduce the cost to its lowest. If you arrive up to 2 hours before your booked journey you will normally be offered space on the next train at no extra cost.

This Winter we're off to Spain and Portugal, travelling by ferry to Bilbao. It's a long trip and I have booked a dog friendly cabin. The only issue will be getting one of my dogs to perform on a surface other than grass!


----------



## barryd (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi and welcome.  I dont have a dog but as said above you are really worrying about nothing.  Get over to France, use some of the Aire de Camping car stop overs in towns and villages.  These are special places just for motorhomes and there will be plenty of others there with dogs.  The French love their dogs.

Less traffic, safer, less crime, better weather, better roads, dog friendly, easier parking, free or cheap aires.  You will kick yourself for worrying once you get the first day behind you.

Dont worry about Calais either.  Most of it is hype, the Jungle has been moved anyway.  You have no chance of delays or trouble going out for a kick off and you will be ok coming back as well especially if you take a daylight crossing.  Any trouble when it did happen was nearly always at night.

Let us know how long you want to go for and the sort of places you like and maybe we can suggest some places.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 25, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> ............................................
> This Winter we're off to Spain and Portugal, travelling by ferry to Bilbao. It's a long trip and I have booked a dog friendly cabin. The only issue will be getting one of my dogs to perform on a surface other than grass!



We did the Portsmouth/Santander crossing last winter with the 2 mutts in a dog friendly cabin and didn't find the dog toileting too much of a problem.The dog exercise deck is quite small and according to BF rules they must have a muzzle on at all times when outside the cabin.This presented a slight problem as dogs like to have a sniff around before cocking a leg and with a muzzle on they couldn't.

Nearly all the dog owners disregarded the muzzle rule when letting their dogs relieve themselves as did I and it worked.The time when a muzzle is essential though is when first fetching the dogs from your vehicle and taking them to the cabin.Everyone has to follow the steward into the lift with their dogs to go to the upper decks and the mutts are crammed in close together.There was a few grumbles and growls between the dogs whilst in the lift so the muzzles were essential.

ps there is a large retractable hosepipe to swill the deck when your dog has relieved itself and plenty of free poo bags and a couple of bins to dispose of the crap,I'm pleased to report every dog owner did clean up after them.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 25, 2016)

I was wondering how the dogs are moved from vehicle to cabin.

Do you park the 'van, then take your luggage to your cabin, then return for the dogs? Or vice versa?

I can't do it single-handed in one go ...


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 25, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> I was wondering how the dogs are moved from vehicle to cabin.
> 
> Do you park the 'van, then take your luggage to your cabin, then return for the dogs? Or vice versa?
> 
> I can't do it single-handed in one go ...



Yes,you park the van and leave your dog(s)in it,take your luggage to your cabin and then all the dog owners are asked to meet at reception on one of the upper decks.When all dog owners are present and correct a steward will take you back down to the vehicle decks on the lift where everyone collects their dog......this is where the muzzle is essential.The steward then brings everyone and their dogs back up on the lift to the dog friendly deck and then you make your way to your cabin.

It works well,just be careful in the lift when all the dogs are packed like sardines,it was about 20 minutes after setting off before we got comfortable in the cabin.Team terrier loved it and were both on our beds when we woke in the morning.


----------



## RogerV (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't have a dog and perhaps had a slight advantage in driving on the "wrong" side of the road in that I passed my UK driving test in Germany.

As others have said, don't over think it, just do it. One idea I would offer is rather than hitting the motorway straight away is to use the ordinary roads. Negotiating junctions, roundabouts etc will soon get you used to the change.

As for the crossing, depending on where you're heading for of course, I use Dunkirk. Even travelling at less popular, i.e. cheaper, times it's generally less crowded and with less agro the other side although less good if heading to sunnier climes.

Have fun.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello Alistair,

We take our dog to France two or three times a year and for us the easiest route with a dog is through the Tunnel especially if you're likely to head towards Germany.

The dog stays with you, the crossing takes 35 minutes and there is minimal stress and aggravation for both you and the dog.

Many people prefer the Ferry, seeing the White Cliffs of Dover seems to be high on the list, but for speed and ease we now stick to the train.

We have never seen any problems at the Coquelle Terminal with immigrants, going or coming back, and now they've been dispersed across France there shouldn't be a repeat next year of this years troubles.

If you intend travelling long distances in France them a Toll Tag is a good way forward for a single traveller in a right hand drive vehicle.  

We got one this year, for the first time, and it really does save a lot of hassle for a minimal cost.

We have the ATMB Toll tag, it costs us €3.60 for each month it is used but nothing in the months it isn't used, and as you see in how easy it is in the video it saves you from having to struggle to pay tolls with cash or card.

There are plenty of companies advertising the Tags and many of them have 'special offers' from time to time which will save a bit more money.

Below is a video we made of going through the Eurotunnel Terminal on our way to France - the video is about 27 minutes long.  

For the best quality picture click on the 'cog' at the bottom right of the Video and select 720pHD

[video=youtube_share;rzW5TQtZ8EA]https://youtu.be/rzW5TQtZ8EA[/video]


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Nov 28, 2016)

The ATMB Toll tag video we made - (see post above)

[video=youtube_share;zRosz3EPtGM]https://youtu.be/zRosz3EPtGM[/video]


----------



## barryd (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice to see you on the Wildies Keith.  I am sure your videos of France and Aires etc will be appreciated on here.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 28, 2016)

Keithchesterfield said:


> Hello Alistair,
> 
> We take our dog to France two or three times a year and for us the easiest route with a dog is through the Tunnel especially if you're likely to head towards Germany.
> 
> ...



Looks a doddle Keith,much quicker and easier that faffing about with cards or cash which mrs wakk hates doing as we are RH drive.One question.....do you get any indication about how much you have paid for that particular toll road or do you have to wait and check your bank statement.The reason I'm asking is that occasionally we are charged as class 3 when we should be class 2 and sometimes have to challenge it at the toll booth.I can't see any way of doing that once you have zoomed under the barrier.


----------



## witzend (Nov 29, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> .The reason I'm asking is that occasionally we are charged as class 3 when we should be class 2 and sometimes have to challenge it at the toll booth.I can't see any way of doing that once you have zoomed under the barrier.



There's 2 different tags one for class 2 under 3.5 and another if your over 3.5 tons class 3


----------



## Alistair (Nov 30, 2016)

*Thanks to all contributors*

Thanks to all for the advice and encouragement! I've taken the car through the Chunnel and it seems to be very popular with motorhomers. Other issues like motorway tolls are easier now too, thanks to technology and the secret to any successful trip will be the planning. 

Alistair


----------



## silverweed (Nov 30, 2016)

I was very nervous about driving in France but found a good sat nav with lane guidance extremely helpful. The French love slip roads instead of junctions on most roads, sometimes with 3 or 4 in quick succession and the sat nav was so useful as occasionally it could be confusing which one to take. Also leaving Calais at night there is hardly any traffic on the road and it's a great way to adjust. I think with in a few minutes of driving the first time I realise there was nothing to worry about


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have been travelling solo with my dog for 2 years, since my partner died. We go to France three or four times a year and have never failed to find someone to pass the time with and/or chat to. Always travel from Dover to Dunkirk or Calais and have had no problems. Best thing I've done is to buy the SANEF tag for operating the peage barriers without getting out of the van.  Next trip is for Christmas and New Year parking next to friends house from when we used to live in France. My advice is to go for it. There's a whole world over there waiting for you. And if all else fails I have had some pretty good conversations with the dog.


----------



## wildman (Nov 30, 2016)

channel tunnel is the best option for the dog, it stays with you rather than being in a kennel, less stress all round. Just go for it.


----------



## moby56 (Nov 30, 2016)

Go for it so easy with pets passport have met loads of single motorhomers in Spain & Portugal although I travel with wife normally, we have a pup going with us this January getting down to Spain for 4 months driving is easy as you are close to roadside and as most motor homes don't do much overtaking have fun
:dog:


----------



## jann (Dec 1, 2016)

Dunkerque isnt much further than Calais,


----------



## wildman (Dec 8, 2016)

I hope by now you have overcome your fear and enjoyed France.


----------



## RogerV (Dec 10, 2016)

hairydog said:


> When Brexit has finally arrived you can bet it will be more difficult, so make hay while the sun shines!



Most unlikely because Europeans will still want our money just as there's no fuss or bother about travelling to countries which are not in the EU.

Before we even joined the EEC, I travelled to and from Germany by both air and ferry without a passport with no hindrance at all.


----------



## Tezza (Dec 10, 2016)

RogerV said:


> Most unlikely because Europeans will still want our money just as there's no fuss or bother about travelling to countries which are not in the EU.
> 
> Before we even joined the EEC, I travelled to and from Germany by both air and ferry without a passport with no hindrance at all.


Can't even get to Guernsey now without a passport.


----------



## RogerV (Dec 10, 2016)

Tezza said:


> Can't even get to Guernsey now without a passport.



I was travelling on an army ID card. Anywhere other than Germany might have been difficult. :lol-053: :lol-049:


----------



## iampatman (Dec 10, 2016)

RogerV said:


> Most unlikely because Europeans will still want our money just as there's no fuss or bother about travelling to countries which are not in the EU.
> 
> Before we even joined the EEC, I travelled to and from Germany by both air and ferry without a passport with no hindrance at all.



I suspect you are correct and that other European countries will still welcome us, as you say. But I also suspect that there may be issues with the reciprocal vehicle insurance arrangement currently in place once we have left the EU. Maybe UK insurers who currently offer 365 days fully comp in EU countries will offer a 365 day "green card" but it remains to be seen.

Pat


----------

